
Fact Check - jbegley
https://twitter.com/jack/status/1265837138114830336
======
kalium-xyz
Bad time to be holding twitter stock I suppose. Do they even care about the
principles a normal company works by?

~~~
knaik94
From a business standpoint, being proactive about misinformation being spread
is going to make them stand out as a seemingly more moral company. More people
will read and engage. The perception of the feature is slightly muddied right
now because the fact check is being painted as politically biased. But the
bigger picture is that helping people vote and be more informed helps people
of every political background. If a tweet had the wrong date for election day
and twitter had fact checked that, would correcting that be wrong as well? And
would everyday consumers support a company that doesn't do fact checking or
one that does?

~~~
kalium-xyz
Their stockprice is going down, I do not care about US politics nor made any
statement relating to those.

~~~
knaik94
I am not sure I understand your point about what business principles Twitter
is not caring about. The twitter stock has been going down since before the
introduction of fact checking. Their revenue is down due to lower ad sales as
a consequence of covid19.

Political tweets by Trump have affected the performance of the market for a
while now. [https://www.bloomberg.com/features/trump-tweets-
market/](https://www.bloomberg.com/features/trump-tweets-market/)

~~~
kalium-xyz
Thats a cool page, you should submit it

